# Moses ( the white dog)and the warm cow flops!



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 11, 2008)

Our White dog Moses is a very cool looking fellow. He loves to run and play......*in nice warm cow flops*!   Does anyone out there have this problem with their dogs!

I know, why would I have a white dog on a farm! Well, he's so darn cute....until he rolls and rolls and comes back with a smile on his face! He's not white anymore...he's green! Not a very nice color green...but a stinky green!

Today was a good day....until Moses ran like a bat....and flopped in a flop! Sorry.... i just had to vent!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 12, 2008)

my crazy cow dog loves fresh cow pies.like your dog she will roll an rubb in it till its all over her.an sometimes she gets pretty stinky.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm not alone!   I still don't get why they do do it


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 12, 2008)

Dogs love things that stink! The stinkier the better!


----------



## CowGirl95 (Jul 25, 2008)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Dogs love things that stink! The stinkier the better!


My dog likes to roll in anything that smells bad!


----------



## dairy_girl (Jul 25, 2008)

dont feal bad when my dogs smell something bad, they roll in it! they even chased a skunk one time to smell it! "that wasnt very plesent!" i just hose down my dogs tell they look better, but a bath in the house isnt goona happen with a dung pile o n them!


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 25, 2008)

When my son brings his little dog over to the farm, she rolls in the goose poop. Moses likes that too....but cows stuff...he loves!


----------



## Ilovechickens (Aug 17, 2008)

my dog rolls in cow dung alot! but we take him to the pattie shove his nose close and spank him and then we wash him in the 50 degree creek water.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Aug 17, 2008)

Like I said.......Moses would love the cold water... as long as he could plop in a flop!


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 17, 2008)

"They" say dogs do this to mask their odor to potential prey.  Hmmmm....I'm a fuzzy little bunny and I can't smell a dog but something like a very large and fresh cow pie is bearing down upon me....think I'll stick around to see if its dangerous!


----------



## amysflock (Aug 18, 2008)

Ick. My American Foxhound, Honey, loves rolling in poo.

The worst part is, she has a penchance for finding improperly buried human waste at campgrounds, national forests, etc., which is about the most revolting thing I've ever experienced. (She's done it three times at three different locations. The worst was when we took her with us to visit my hubby's job site... a logging landing way up in a tree farm, and somehow knowing the human poo belonged to one of his guys was the WORST!!! DH was SO mad...he chewed his team out the next work day about where they poop and how to bury it.) 

As for cow pies...Honey became permanently banned from the paddock the day we brought the cows home. Too much temptation. (And she's not allowed in the pastures ever because she likes to follow her hound dog nose and won't come back until she's darn good and ready. Dang dog.)

She's lucky I love her. :|


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Aug 18, 2008)

I hear ya! Moses will not return, until he's done in the fields. That's why we now walk him....but every once in a while he gets out and........plop!  Our cocker likes goose poop...but she eats it   !  Your right! Good thing we love them!


----------

